# Exposure to birds around houston



## lilithsdad (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,
Im new to the forum,
Lily is our second vizsla. She is just turning 7mos. She is super birdy. I take her out to the ranch in somerville almost every weekend but we have no wild birds (quail), i have found some pigeons around town but im not really wanting to pay a bunch every time i need birds. And finding the time to track down and keep birds during the week is almost impossible with work. Is there anywhere close to houston that she could go get exposure to birds at this time of year for a few hours? Kind of a long shot but i figured id ask since ive seen some much useful info on here.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Tex da Gunner Red  on here may help you some

but He and She I am Very Blonde : hunt private lands per posting

but I am sure he can find you some fun
Tex gives more then he gets ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What part of Houston? 
I live in Spring and have contacts for quail. I call him in advance and can pick them up the day I want them. 
I know pigeons are high priced when bought in town, $15 a piece. I can buy them for $5 each. I have a few at the house right now. 
How good is her recall?
I have the ability to run the dogs on a large pasture out of Waller. I think its over two hundred acres. It does have barbed wire fences and cattle. It sometimes holds a covey or two of wild quail. Its hit or miss if they are on the property or across the fence, so I take birds.
Send me a private message and maybe we can get together. My son is playing baseball and I like to watch him play, so it would need to be a afternoon.
If its just birds you need, I can have them at the house, and you can swing by and get them on your way to the ranch. I can give you my contact for quail but the pigeon number I don't give out.
Deb.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

15 bucks a piece? Holy cow! When I was trapping them and selling them I sold them for two or three bucks a piece!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

There impregnated Cow chips as well this is Texa$ss

Taste like chicken after the hunt" ;D

3 for 30$

lmao


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

V-John said:


> 15 bucks a piece? Holy cow! When I was trapping them and selling them I sold them for two or three bucks a piece!


I think its over priced too, but people are willing to pay it. You have to find another route, or pay the going rate.
I found a guy that will trap them for $5 each. He has grain mills with hundreds of pigeons flying around. I call him when I need some and he traps them for me. There is reason I don't give out his number and stay as a go between. If he knew the going price for them he would raise his rates.
If someone is picking them up from me with in a day or two, I only charge what I had to paid.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

I have already contracted my birds for this fall - 300 quail split between 2 breeders & 100 pheasents - I write the contract and pay 50% up front - the breeders give me a great rate /bird because I am giving them money to raise the birds before the sale season begins - also most breeders in my area run out of birds before the end of the year !!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rudy is right..
Texas is mostly a pay to play state and money talks.
A quail lease can run $8'000.-$10'000 per gun.
You never give the exact location of a good bird lease. Someone will come in and offer more money.


----------



## Saltwater Soul (Jan 17, 2013)

I was going to make an almost identical post. I wanted to expose our almost 5 month old Maddie to some live quail. She gets lots of dove and squirrel in the back yard but I want to see what she will do with quail in field conditions. We live in the Memorial area of Houston.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I will send you a pm after the 29Th of this month. Baseball games and trying to go to a hunt test that week.
If I get sidetracked, don't hesitate to pm me a reminder.


----------

